# Ice Fishing on Devils Lake this weekend.



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone is going out this weekend. I will be around saturday and maybe sunday. Just curious to see if anyone wants to meet up and do a little fishing. Let me know. Laters.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey I shoulda had your # today turns out i coulda went with you. Was supposed to go get my dad today but when i called to tell him i was on my way he said he was really sick and not to come. I guess theres some walleye biting too. UGH!!!!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

ice should be good for you. i was on pelican today just under 11". good luck


----------

